# Elected and Installed as Junior Warden tonight



## Keith C (Dec 13, 2017)

Tonight at our stated meeting I was elected and installed as Junior Warden of my lodge.  It was a great evening and it was an honor to be installed by the current Junior Warden, who has helped me quite a bit in my Masonic journey so far.  It was also nice to see many other brothers from our Masonic District as well as the DDGM be there and offer their congratulations and support to all 3 of us newly installed Officers of The Line.  The three of us have been meeting for several weeks and our new WM has a lot of great stuff planned for this year and myself and the SW are supporting him 100%.  It should be a great year.

Now just a short wait until we officially take up our offices on St. John's Day!


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 14, 2017)

Congrats!!  Sounds like you have a healthy lodge there, brother.  I was installed as JW too a few minutes ago.  Right now, My head is spinning.  Just to think I no longer have to wear a sword as SMC makes me happy.  Hated that thing.  Anyway, best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Dec 14, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Congrats!!  Sounds like you have a healthy lodge there, brother.  I was installed as JW too a few minutes ago.  Right now, My head is spinning.  Just to think I no longer have to wear a sword as SMC makes me happy.  Hated that thing.  Anyway, best of luck.
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



LOL I don't mind the sword sitting in the SMC chair, but sitting and standing and sitting and standing with it in the JMC chair during a degree is tough!

Best of luck to you as well.  And we will rock 2020!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 14, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Tonight at our stated meeting I was elected and installed as Junior Warden of my lodge.  It was a great evening and it was an honor to be installed by the current Junior Warden, who has helped me quite a bit in my Masonic journey so far.  It was also nice to see many other brothers from our Masonic District as well as the DDGM be there and offer their congratulations and support to all 3 of us newly installed Officers of The Line.  The three of us have been meeting for several weeks and our new WM has a lot of great stuff planned for this year and myself and the SW are supporting him 100%.  It should be a great year.
> 
> Now just a short wait until we officially take up our offices on St. John's Day!


Congratulations Brother Keith! I was also elected and installed as Junior Warden last night. The new officers had to close the lodge which none of us were expecting to do. Most of us flubbed our lines but we got through with a little prompting. Our WM is a past master and a ritualist so he will be a great mentor for us.

My son was appointed Senior Steward last night as well.

We should keep in touch it would interesting to compare notes. I grew up in Mechanicsburg, PA and moved out of PA almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 14, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Congrats!!  Sounds like you have a healthy lodge there, brother.  I was installed as JW too a few minutes ago.  Right now, My head is spinning.  Just to think I no longer have to wear a sword as SMC makes me happy.  Hated that thing.  Anyway, best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Congratulations to you as well Brother Billyjfootball. The three of us New Junior Wardens should stay in touch and compare notes.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 15, 2017)

Congrats, Bro. Keith.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 15, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Congratulations to you as well Brother Billyjfootball. The three of us New Junior Wardens should stay in touch and compare notes.


I'm in the Wilkes Barre/Scranton area.  I'd love to keep in touch with you guys.  I've only been a Mason for a little over a year and I think the enormity of the position hit me last night during OAO.  It's daunting.  I'd love to be able to ask you guys questions and advice as we progress.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Dec 15, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> I'm in the Wilkes Barre/Scranton area.  I'd love to keep in touch with you guys.  I've only been a Mason for a little over a year and I think the enormity of the position hit me last night during OAO.  It's daunting.  I'd love to be able to ask you guys questions and advice as we progress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I am in the same boat, I was raised at the end of last November.  My plan was to just sit on the sidelines for 2017, observe and learn and seek either MC or the Pursuivant chair.  However, our JD had some work and family conflicts that made it impossible to be at our meeting nights, So I was asked to take that chair in March. Over the Summer our SD had similar issues come up so I was approached at the end of August and asked if I would be willing to fill that chair and, by the way, do you think you can learn the ritual by November and serve as JW for next year?  So, here I am!  I have done the JW duties for several degrees, but standing there in the open lodge after being installed my mind was spinning!  At dinner afterwards I had 4 PMs come up to me and offer both congratulations and told me not to hesitate to call if I had any questions or needed any assistance.

I agree that we three should stay in touch and compare notes.  Wilkes-Barre isn't very far away for me, I will try to come visit your lodge billyfootball, but probably not until Spring, it seems we may be in for a snowy winter!


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 15, 2017)

It's funny because our stories are similar.  I was raised on November 17th of last year.  I was hoping to watch from the sidelines too.  My very first stated meeting they put me in JMC.  Then, I was appointed to SMC.  Been studying  for qualification every day.  It's been crazy.  I'm sure we'll all do a great job.  Seems like we have passion.  I'm glad I waited until I was in my early forties.  A younger me would have been scared to death over all this responsibility and pressure.  At 42, I'm nervous but embracing it.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 15, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I am in the same boat, I was raised at the end of last November.  My plan was to just sit on the sidelines for 2017, observe and learn and seek either MC or the Pursuivant chair.  However, our JD had some work and family conflicts that made it impossible to be at our meeting nights, So I was asked to take that chair in March. Over the Summer our SD had similar issues come up so I was approached at the end of August and asked if I would be willing to fill that chair and, by the way, do you think you can learn the ritual by November and serve as JW for next year?  So, here I am!  I have done the JW duties for several degrees, but standing there in the open lodge after being installed my mind was spinning!  At dinner afterwards I had 4 PMs come up to me and offer both congratulations and told me not to hesitate to call if I had any questions or needed any assistance.
> 
> I agree that we three should stay in touch and compare notes.  Wilkes-Barre isn't very far away for me, I will try to come visit your lodge billyfootball, but probably not until Spring, it seems we may be in for a snowy winter!


I was raised in October of this year and elected JW in December, so I have a very steep learning curve, but I have a lot of life experience in leadership roles and I teach leadership at the college level, so my learning curve is in learning my lines and coming up to speed with our Bylaws, Blue Book, and trying to subdue my passions and to be just and upright Mason.

We generally make two trips to PA to the Harrisburg area during the summer. That is a 7-1/2 hour drive for us. It's too bad I'm not closer.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 15, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> I'm in the Wilkes Barre/Scranton area.  I'd love to keep in touch with you guys.  I've only been a Mason for a little over a year and I think the enormity of the position hit me last night during OAO.  It's daunting.  I'd love to be able to ask you guys questions and advice as we progress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I know what you mean. I have been praying for guidance and wisdom as I undertake this journey.

Back when I was initiated, I told our WM and SW that I didn't become a member to sit on the sidelines I wanted to serve our lodge. I'm 59 and if it takes 8 years or so to go through the chairs, I didn't have a lot of time left, like my son who is 28 and has the leisure of waiting. I assumed that I would start as a Junior Steward and have to work through the chairs and I was okay with that. I am very committed to learning everything that I can and I have attended every meeting, stated or called, every degree that I could attend, and I've gone on every lodge visit that we went to as a lodge. 

I told our SW (in coming WM) that I would serve in any capacity that he needed. About a month ago, I was asked if I would consider the JW office. I said yes if you think I am duly and truly prepared. His answer was that the past masters would support me in that position. It took two rounds of voting to be elected. Our outgoing WM threw us a curve and installed us that night because our newly elected WM was already a past master of the lodge, so we apparently don't do a public installation the 2nd time.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 15, 2017)

Brothers, what do the initials SMC and JMC I'm assuming Senior and Junior. We don't use that designation in our lodge. 

Thanks,


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 16, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Brothers, what do the initials SMC and JMC I'm assuming Senior and Junior. We don't use that designation in our lodge.
> 
> Thanks,


Senior Master of Ceremonies and Junior Master of Ceremonies. Not used in Oklahoma where I was raised but they do here in NY


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 16, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Senior Master of Ceremonies and Junior Master of Ceremonies. Not used in Oklahoma where I was raised but they do here in NY


Thanks Brother, I lived in Norman, Oklahoma for 9 years before moving to Fort Wayne Indiana.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 16, 2017)

Congratulations to our newly installed Junior Wardens.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Dec 17, 2017)

Congratulations to you, my Brothers.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 17, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Brothers, what do the initials SMC and JMC I'm assuming Senior and Junior. We don't use that designation in our lodge.
> 
> Thanks,



As CLewey44 mentioned that is Senior and Junior Master of Ceremonies we also have a Puruivant Chair between the two MCs, the three of them sit in front of the SW station and they are in charge of the doors to the lodge, The Pursivant in charge of the inner and outer door, the SMC in charge of the examining room door as well as the S&C and the JMC in charge of the preparing room door.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 17, 2017)

Congratulations !


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 17, 2017)

Keith C said:


> As CLewey44 mentioned that is Senior and Junior Master of Ceremonies we also have a Puruivant Chair between the two MCs, the three of them sit in front of the SW station and they are in charge of the doors to the lodge, The Pursivant in charge of the inner and outer door, the SMC in charge of the examining room door as well as the S&C and the JMC in charge of the preparing room door.


That's interesting. Bro. Keith. We have a Junior Deacon who sits as the right hand of the Senior Warden in the south he controls the inner door and we have a Tyler who controls the outer door and the outer door to the preparation room.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> That's interesting. Bro. Keith. We have a Junior Deacon who sits as the right hand of the Senior Warden in the south he controls the inner door and we have a Tyler who controls the outer door and the outer door to the preparation room.



We have a Tyler as well, but the Tyler can't OPEN the outer door, he can only knock as the door is locked from within.  When he knocks the Pursuivant informs the WM and then attends to the door, and he is in charge of the inner doors between the ante-room and lodge room as well and the doors between the ante-room and the preparing and examining rooms.  Our outer examining room and preparing room doors are inside the outerdoor and outside the inner door, so can't be accessed by the Tyler once the outer door is closed.  Our JD also sits at the right hand of the SW, but has no business involving the doors.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> We have a Tyler as well, but the Tyler can't OPEN the outer door, he can only knock as the door is locked from within.  When he knocks the Pursuivant informs the WM and then attends to the door, and he is in charge of the inner doors between the ante-room and lodge room as well and the doors between the ante-room and the preparing and examining rooms.  Our outer examining room and preparing room doors are inside the outerdoor and outside the inner door, so can't be accessed by the Tyler once the outer door is closed.  Our JD also sits at the right hand of the SW, but has no business involving the doors.



Former JD here in NJ.

The JD  attend to all alarms at the outer door. The door is not locked in our lodge. However, the tiler does not touch the knob. The door is mine and mine alone.

Our lovely state fire inspector has made us make the doors swing out. The Tiler has to "throw" the door to the JD, but the JD must physically touch and close it himself.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> We have a Tyler as well, but the Tyler can't OPEN the outer door, he can only knock as the door is locked from within.  When he knocks the Pursuivant informs the WM and then attends to the door, and he is in charge of the inner doors between the ante-room and lodge room as well and the doors between the ante-room and the preparing and examining rooms.  Our outer examining room and preparing room doors are inside the outerdoor and outside the inner door, so can't be accessed by the Tyler once the outer door is closed.  Our JD also sits at the right hand of the SW, but has no business involving the doors.


This is a diagram of our lodge. The building we meet in was completed in 1926 and is a historical building so there haven't been many changes to it since it was built with the exception of adding an elevator in the 1940s if I remember correctly. There are three other lodges that meet in this building and I'm told that we have the largest lodge room in the state. The York Rite also meets here.

The door to the prep room and the Tyler's room are actually hinged on the opposite side from what is shown here. The Junior Deacon controls the door and the Tyler just knocks just like Brother Steve said.





This is a picture of our Masonic Temple:


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

Interesting, I wish I had a plan layout as you do.  Our preperation room is in the South West angle of the lodge and our examining room in the North West with the anteroom in between.  Where your tyler is inside the outer door and next to the inner door, our tyler is outside the outer door.  Also the places of your Secretary and Treasurer are opposite ours.  Our Stewards do not have chairs on the floor.  Directly in front of the SW station, where your diagram has "Senior Warden" printed are the three chairs, from North to South, SMC, Pursuivant, JMC.  Also our tapirs surround the alter, 2 on the North side and one on the SW angle, forming a right triangle.






Looking West from WMs station, doors from left to right, Preparing room, 2 inner doors, Examining room. 3 chairs in front of SW station, L-R, JMC, Pursuivant, SMC, chair next to the door JD.  At left of photo is JW station.






View from the West looking East, Tapirs arranged in Right Triangle about altar, Secretary desk at left, SD chair, WM Station, Chaplain chair, Treasurer desk.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats Keith, best of wishes on your new position 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Interesting, I wish I had a plan layout as you do.  Our preperation room is in the South West angle of the lodge and our examining room in the North West with the anteroom in between.  Where your tyler is inside the outer door and next to the inner door, our tyler is outside the outer door.  Also the places of your Secretary and Treasurer are opposite ours.  Our Stewards do not have chairs on the floor.  Directly in front of the SW station, where your diagram has "Senior Warden" printed are the three chairs, from North to South, SMC, Pursuivant, JMC.  Also our tapirs surround the alter, 2 on the North side and one on the SW angle, forming a right triangle.
> 
> Looking West from WMs station, doors from left to right, Preparing room, 2 inner doors, Examining room. 3 chairs in front of SW station, L-R, JMC, Pursuivant, SMC, chair next to the door JD.  At left of photo is JW station.
> 
> View from the West looking East, Tapirs arranged in Right Triangle about altar, Secretary desk at left, SD chair, WM Station, Chaplain chair, Treasurer desk.


Keith, you have a very nice Lodge. Are you AF & AM or F & AM? We are F & AM. I wonder of that accounts for the differences.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith, beautiful lodge.  Was wondering if you bought your tux with tails yet.  Man, it sure is a pretty expensive thing to "sell" to the wife so close to the holidays.  I'm not complaining, but some of these tuxedos are crazy expensive.  If I'm going to be wearing it for several years, I guess it's best to pay a little more for quality.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## hwood (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Keith, you have a very nice Lodge. Are you AF & AM or F & AM? We are F & AM. I wonder of that accounts for the differences.



PA is F & AM


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 18, 2017)

Fyi

https://m.macys.com/shop/search/Gender,Pageindex,Suit_style/Men,1,2-Piece%20Suits|3-Piece%20Suits?keyword=Suits

Kenneth Cole and Andrew Marc suits for $99 right now...not a bad. They always have good deals this time of year on macys.


----------



## hwood (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Tonight at our stated meeting I was elected and installed as Junior Warden of my lodge.  It was a great evening and it was an honor to be installed by the current Junior Warden, who has helped me quite a bit in my Masonic journey so far.  It was also nice to see many other brothers from our Masonic District as well as the DDGM be there and offer their congratulations and support to all 3 of us newly installed Officers of The Line.  The three of us have been meeting for several weeks and our new WM has a lot of great stuff planned for this year and myself and the SW are supporting him 100%.  It should be a great year.
> 
> Now just a short wait until we officially take up our offices on St. John's Day!



I’m happy for you my brother. Best of luck to you this masonic year. Not that you need it 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 18, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Keith, beautiful lodge.  Was wondering if you bought your tux with tails yet.  Man, it sure is a pretty expensive thing to "sell" to the wife so close to the holidays.  I'm not complaining, but some of these tuxedos are crazy expensive.  If I'm going to be wearing it for several years, I guess it's best to pay a little more for quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I haven't bought any Tuxes but I did buy two suits today.  A dark gray and a black, unfortunately in my size I can't buy anything off the rack. I had to take them to a tailor to have the sleeves shortened, the jacket shortened, and the pants shortened. I'll have them in time for the Feast of St. Johns dinner.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Keith, beautiful lodge.  Was wondering if you bought your tux with tails yet.  Man, it sure is a pretty expensive thing to "sell" to the wife so close to the holidays.  I'm not complaining, but some of these tuxedos are crazy expensive.  If I'm going to be wearing it for several years, I guess it's best to pay a little more for quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Yes I did.  I went to Flocco's in Conshohoken, I ended up getting pants, a tail coat, a tuxedo jacket, black & white vests and a shirt for under $500.00.  I went with 100% wool, you can get less expensive if you are willing to get a synthetic blend.  I got great service there, very "old school" place.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Keith, you have a very nice Lodge. Are you AF & AM or F & AM? We are F & AM. I wonder of that accounts for the differences.



We are F&AM, but that is not the root of why PA is different.  When the Ancients and the Moderns united in 1813 every state at the time had both Ancient and Modern Lodges working and as a result the Grand Lodges made their rituals some blend of the Modern and Ancient rituals.  All but Pennsylvania, as there were no "Modern" lodges in PA in 1813, so the GL of PA retained the "Ancient" ritual and the Ahiman Rezon of the "Ancients" as our Constitution.  So PA is the only GL that operates with no "Modern" elements.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> I haven't bought any Tuxes but I did buy two suits today.  A dark gray and a black, unfortunately in my size I can't buy anything off the rack. I had to take them to a tailor to have the sleeves shortened, the jacket shortened, and the pants shortened. I'll have them in time for the Feast of St. Johns dinner.



Elected officers in PA MUST wear Tails, appointed officers "should."


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 18, 2017)

Keith C said:


> We are F&AM, but that is not the root of why PA is different.  When the Ancients and the Moderns united in 1813 every state at the time had both Ancient and Modern Lodges working and as a result the Grand Lodges made their rituals some blend of the Modern and Ancient rituals.  All but Pennsylvania, as there were no "Modern" lodges in PA in 1813, so the GL of PA retained the "Ancient" ritual and the Ahiman Rezon of the "Ancients" as our Constitution.  So PA is the only GL that operates with no "Modern" elements.


Okay wow you learn something new every day.  That is really interesting.

When I was 28 or 29, we were living in Mechanicsburg, one of our church member suggested that I join the Masons, but I didn't know anything about it at the time and I was busy with a new job and my wife and I had only been married a few years and we were talking about starting a family so the time wasn't right, if I had responded positively I would have learned about that back then.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 19, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Elected officers in PA MUST wear Tails, appointed officers "should."


Here the Scottish Rite officers wear tuxes, but the blue lodge is less formal. In fact sometimes officers come right from work and wear their work clothes. I bought a couple new suits today because I haven't needed a suit in a long time and the one that I have shrank and I couldn't button the jacket.  Plus as an officer, I felt like I had to dress better. We mostly wear black or dark gray suits.


----------



## DORIAN RHOTEN (Dec 21, 2017)

After being raised at Mid-Winter here in Texas, why is my Lodge still making us do the O.B. for our birth certificates? Is there another way to get it?


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 21, 2017)

DORIAN RHOTEN said:


> After being raised at Mid-Winter here in Texas, why is my Lodge still making us do the O.B. for our birth certificates? Is there another way to get it?


I'm sorry, but I'm not following you, what is "the O.B."? Is that a Prince Hall lodge thing?


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 21, 2017)

What’s a birth certificate?


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 22, 2017)

I assume a dues card or a cert stating you were raised on xxx day etc? Not too sure.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I assume a dues card or a cert stating you were raised on xxx day etc? Not too sure.


Very logical deduction Brother. I wouldn't have thought of this.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 22, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> What’s a birth certificate?



Certificate of raising.  Some countries use them instead of dues card.  The Master Mason ceremony is a rebirth into a new spiritual life, one of several meanings of the term rebirth.   The anniversary of our raising is our "Masonic birthday".

O.B. is not an acronym familiar to me.

Jurisdictions that require proficiencies don't issue the form until then.  Jurisdictions where the final proficiencies are optional tend to have the form available starting the night of raising.  I have no idea how many jurisdictions give the form automatically.  I was browsing the web page of my mother jurisdiction and saw the form available for order so I got one and took it around getting Brothers to sign.  Many had never seen the form before.  I have it rolled up in a tube with my PM certificate, Scottish Rite certificate and a few others.  Suitable for framing but I have a lot more stuff to frame than walls to fit them all.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Certificate of raising.


Thanks for the info Brother.


dfreybur said:


> Jurisdictions where the final proficiencies are optional tend to have the form available starting the night of raising.


In my state MM proficiency is optional. However, if you want to sit in the JW chair and do not have this proficiency you must obtain it within 6 months after being installed as JW.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 22, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> In my state MM proficiency is optional. However, if you want to sit in the JW chair and do not have this proficiency you must obtain it within 6 months after being installed as JW.



Same in California.  My first time through the chairs I was Senior Deacon before I presented my MM proficiency in open lodge.  I was the first to do so in years.  Turns out they'll waive that requirement if you qualify for the rest of the duties of Junior Warden - Who does the obligation and lecture in the first degree.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 22, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> The anniversary of our raising is our "Masonic birthday".



LOL another PA oddity.  Our "Masonic Birthday" is the date we were ENTERED.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2017)

Keith C said:


> LOL another PA oddity. Our "Masonic Birthday" is the date we were ENTERED.


Sounds to me like visiting a lodge in PA is like visiting a lodge in another country, lol.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 22, 2017)

It really is.


----------



## billyjfootball (Dec 24, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds to me like visiting a lodge in PA is like visiting a lodge in another country, lol.



Yep, had a buddy from Tennessee visit and watch a degree.  He was ready to walk out because he thought we might be "clandestine."  I assured him we weren't.  We are just a bit different in some regards.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2017)

billyjfootball said:


> Yep, had a buddy from Tennessee visit and watch a degree. He was ready to walk out because he thought we might be "clandestine." I assured him we weren't. We are just a bit different in some regards.


Sounds like a lot different. I would love to visit PA and attend some lodges. Hopefully I can do so some day.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 24, 2017)

I'll be heading to PA in June. We go back to visit family every year (my dad is 92 & and my wife's parents are in their 80's) and try to make it around the time for Jubilee Day in Mechanicsburg. If the timing works out, it would nice to visit a Harrisburg area lodge.


----------

